

OpenWRT Source Code of Linksys WRT1900AC - GutenYe
https://github.com/wrt1900ac/opensource/tree/master/l_03Mar14_SDK_v3.5_OpenWRT/v3.5

======
sabersalv
belkin is doing the right thing.

